# [A] "Antonidas" Chaoz Inc sucht für 10er



## Sylvela (19. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Chaoz Inc sucht dich!*




*Kurzinformation:*


*Server: *

Antonidas Allianz

*Raidart: *

10er Progress

*Raidtage: *

Mo, Mi, Do 19:00-23:00

*Lootsystem:* 

Lootcouncil


*Wir suchen:*
*
*
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Hohe Priorität:[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]1 Heiler[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]oder 1 DD mit Healskillung[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]1 DD mit Tankskillung[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]1 Hexer[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Mittlere Priorität:[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]alle anderen DDs[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, sans-serif"]alle anderen Heiler[/font]

Auch wenn eure Klasse/Rolle nicht aufgeführt ist, habt ihr eine Chance. Überzeugt uns einfach davon, dass uns etwas entgehen würde, wenn wir euch nicht im Raidpool haben.



*Kontakt:*

Homepage: chaoz-inc.guildlaunch.com

Email: sylvela@gmx.de

Battletag: Sylvela#2164 oder Ellehoof#2232

Ingame: Hildeguard  [Twink: Sylvela], Ellzna [Twink: Hildefuart],

oder alle anderen Offiziere (Gildenrang 1-3) von Chaoz Inc


Bei Fragen oder zum Vereinbaren eines TS-Termins könnt ihr euchjederzeit bei uns melden, bedenkt allerdings, dass wir euch keine Fragen beantworten, die klar ersichtlich auf unserer Homepage beantwortet werden. Bewerbungen erfolgen über unser Bewerbungstool auf der Homepage. Natürlich könnt ihr auch vorher schon Kontakt zu uns aufnehmen, die schriftliche Bewerbung ist jedoch Pflicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Über uns (ausführlicher auf unserer Homepage zu lesen):*

Chaoz Inc ist eine Gilde mit internem Progressraid, die seit knapp zwei Jahren besteht. Auch vorher sind unsere Member schon in unterschiedlichen Konstellationen zusammen geraidet. Die komplette Führungsebene verfügt über langjährige Raid- und Leitungserfahrung.

Vor Kurzem sind wir von der Hordenseite zur Allianz gewechselt, weil ein befriedigendes Raiden für uns auf Hordenseite leider nichtmehr möglich war – dafür fehlen Antonidas Horde leider die Spieler. Wie es immer bei solchen Wechseln ist, konnten und wollten einige Spieler nicht mit uns transen und deswegen suchen wir für MoP noch Verstärkung für unseren Raidpool.


Auch außerhalb unserer Raids ist bei Chaoz Inc etwas geboten. Seit bestehen der Gilde nehmen wir auch Nicht-Raider auf, um eineangenehme Gildencommunity zu bieten. Deswegen dürfen Raider gerne ihre Freunde mitbringen. Obwohl unser Fokus eindeutig auf dem Progressraid liegt, kommen Aktivitäten wie Instanzengruppen, Erfolge, Funevents, Twinkraids und PvP bei uns nicht zu kurz. Jeder Spieler hat außerdem die Möglichkeit selbst Gruppen zu starten und erhält dafür von den Offizieren Unterstützung.


Falls wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, dann besucht uns doch auf unser Homepage oder meldet euch Ingame bei einem unserer Offiziere.





Wir freuen uns auf euch!

Mfg das Recruitmentteam von Chaoz Inc


----------



## Sylvela (25. Januar 2011)

/push


----------



## Sylvela (4. Februar 2011)

Wir suchen DRINGEND nach einem Heiler


----------



## Sylvela (12. Februar 2011)

/push


----------



## Sylvela (22. Februar 2011)

/push

Suchen 1-2 DDs um unseren Raidpool aufzustocken


----------



## Sylvela (16. März 2011)

Suchen dringend einen Tank (Klasse egal)


----------



## Sylvela (26. März 2011)

/push


----------



## Sylvela (6. April 2011)

/push


----------



## Sylvela (3. Mai 2011)

/push

Tank dringend gesucht!


----------



## Sylvela (13. Mai 2011)

Suchen dringend noch nach einem Holypala oder Restoschami und nach 2-3 DDs.


----------



## Sylvela (20. Mai 2011)

/push


----------



## Sylvela (7. Juni 2011)

Update:

12/12 down

Suchen dringend nach einem Jäger!


----------



## Sylvela (15. Juni 2011)

Update: 3/13 HC

Sind dringend auf der Suche nach Heilern. Vorallem Schami und Druide.


----------



## Sylvela (12. August 2011)

Suchen dringend nach Heilern!


----------



## Sylvela (16. September 2011)

/push


----------



## Sylvela (21. Oktober 2011)

Wollt ihr mit uns an Ragnaros HC progress machen und Deathwing gegenüber treten? Dann bewerbt euch bei Chaoz Inc!
Auch Wiedereinsteiger oder Reroller haben bei uns eine sehr gute Chance, da man mit dem neuen Contentpatch eine sehr gute Chance hat sich hochzugearen.

Mfg Sylvela


----------



## Sylvela (30. Oktober 2011)

/push

Immernoch dringend Heiler gesucht!


----------



## Sylvela (10. November 2011)

Suchen nach einem Magier und Schami DD.


Server/Fraktion:
Antonidas Horde

Raidart:
progressorientierter 10er

Raidtage:
Mi 19-23 Uhr
Do 19-23 Uhr
Mo 19-23 Uhr

Progress:
6/7 HC mit Raggi Progress

Lootsystem:
Lootcouncil

Kontakt:
htttp://www.chaoz-inc.de.vu
Ellehoof oder Sylvela


----------



## Sylvela (22. November 2011)

Suchen noch einen Heiler für Dragonsoul.

Beachtet außerdem unser neues Gildenvideo:
Gildenvideo


----------



## Sylvela (27. Dezember 2011)

Suchen noch nach einem Heilern und einigen DDs um unser Setup für die Hardmodes zu stärken. Schaut für weitere Infos einfach auf www.chaoz-inc.de.vu vorbei.


----------



## Sylvela (1. September 2012)

Chaoz Inc ist von der Hordenseite zur Allianz gewechselt. Die Raid- und Gildenleitung bleibt jedoch bestehen. Für den MoP-Progress suchen wir noch einige Klassen. Schaut doch einfach mal auf unserer Homepage vorbei.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen!

Mfg das Recruitmentteam von Chaoz Inc


----------



## Sylvela (10. September 2012)

Unser aktuelles Recruitment:

Hohe Priorität:

2 Heiler

Mittel:
1 Monk-DD
1 Range-DD
bevorzugt: Jäger, Eleschami, DD mit 2nd Heal


----------



## Sylvela (7. Dezember 2012)

Wir suchen zur Zeit noch 2-3 Spieler. Besonders gesucht werden ein DD mit Tankskillung und ein Heiler oder DD mit Heilskillung. Schaut einfach auf unserer HP vorbei. Dort findet ihr alle weiteren Infos.


----------

